# DIY Nut Sert installation tool



## acourtjester (Jan 18, 2014)

:jester:Here is a tool I built to install nut serts (threaded inserts). The handle is made from 1” round rod drilled and taped for ½” X 18 left hand threads.  The adapter for each size were turned down from ¾” hex rod and ¾” round rod.  The hex was used for a standard ¾” wrench to be used for installations. And the round rod was used (with knurled edge) to hold the nut sert against the material when installing.  Both the hex and round rod were turned down and threaded with a ½” X 18 die and center drilled to the size of the bolt use to hold the net sert in the tool.  The pictures show handle and 3 size adapters and 2 different type nut serts.  To use the adapters for the nut sert size were installed into the handle the bolt goes through the adapters and a nut sert is screwed onto the bolt.  Install the nut sert into the material and turn the hex with a wrench as the tool unscrews it pulls the bolt out and this action installs the nut sert. When the nut sert is fully installed remove the bolt from the nut sert and repeat as needed.


----------



## xalky (Jan 18, 2014)

That's a neat little tool. I can't say that I've ever had a need for a nutsert but that's not to say that I won't.

Marcel


----------



## daveyscrap (Jan 18, 2014)

That's a neat and compact tool  would work great for working on vehicle doors  beats the rivet gun type tools   Great idea I will have to make one thanks for sharing.


----------

